# Handsome guy



## AVim

Hi, how to say "handsome guy" in Korean?
Thanks!


----------



## Dublabla

Hi Avim. Before responding to your question, I'd like to say thank you for being interested in Korean. 
In general rule, most Koreans say "잘생긴 남자"(zal seng gin nam za, ---sorry, I don't know exact way to demonstrate Hangul using alphabet)
to describe someone who is handsome.
'잘생긴' is the conjugation of adjective '잘생기다' and '남자' (noun) indicates "man"
But, Young generations don't hesitate to say "훈남(hun nam)" when they meet someone who looks very nice and attractive. (But I advise you not to use this expression in official settings, because it belongs to slangs not included in Korean dictionary) 
I hope this will help. I wish you take a grand step toward mastering Korean.
Thanks.


----------



## AVim

Many thanks for your great answer.


----------

